# Basket types



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I have been tying out an IMS basket out on the rocket for a few weeks now , and I have to say its not been an easy journey and I have come to the conclusion and find myself asking the question why am I persevering with it, I have just put the stock basket back in the naked handle and the results in the cup were instant even without dialling it in .

I am thinking i need to buy the complete set up shower screen and basket matched to my machine to make a true opinion , but in the cup the stock basket is giving me the best results so why wouldn't I stick with using it , and I am not talking a small margin the difference is massive.

Am I missing something ? Should I be taking such a tangent in my journey or is it just that some baskets are best suited to some coffees or am I missing the obvious or denying the fact the SJ is holding me back from using 'high end' baskets???

Forever in pursuit of the best cup I can produce with what I have .


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Go with what gives you the best results on your set up. You don't say which IMS basket you're using and what dose. IMS baskets are advertised with a 4 grm range which is far too wide IMO to provide consistent results across that range.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

B68 2T H26.5 E And i having been dosing 18,19,and 20grams


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Used same doses on my LI - 19grms seemed to give me best results but I've gone back to VSTs. Much happier with the results through the EK's Turkish burrs. Struggled with VSTs using coffee burrs - IMS gave slower pours.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

19 grams seemed to give me best results and with a precise and careful tamp I can achieve great pours , but whilst observing the extraction i seem to get very little tiger striping as opposed to the stock basket and as I previously posted the results in the cup (where it counts) are so huge it makes no sense to stick with this at present.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

My opinion for what it's worth, it's all about the taste, the end product is what matters the most not the equipment.

Ian


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I have 3 IMS baskets all different and from slightly different eras. The earliest is just an IMS basket, in a red pack, given to me probably by Peninne Tea and Coffee years ago, along with a naked portafilter and a triple basket. Robs a nice guy, never done any work for him though.

The other 2 are IMS competition baskets and each has a different number of holes


B702T H26.5

583 holes 0.30mm nominal, H 24.5

641 holes 0.30mm nominal, H 26.5 (which I use with the Vesuvius & Ceado grinders)


In the last IMS basket, I only dose 18.5g, although it would take more than that, but the vesuvius likes a very fine grind..I find the basket ideally needs to be matched to the machine, grinder, dose and probably the coffee type....so it might be that the IMS basket you have is not suited to one or both aspects of your machine/grinder combo. If the stock basket is working well, use it.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Gave up on my VST's a while back as I wanted to use my Fracino naked and VST's do not fit it. I can say I noticed no reduction in taste, at all! Maybe it just "snake oil" and advertising!?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Only way to test the 'snake oil' theory would be to refract shots through VSTs v IMS and stock baskets and compare results.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Only way to test the 'snake oil' theory would be to refract shots through VSTs v IMS and stock baskets and compare results.


My two pennies worth

I ended up doing about 6 such tests.

I think andys may have done a similar amount prior to me.

There were extraction yield differences in favour of the VST baskets. Whether individuals feel they can taste that is a personal thing.

Pretty naked extractions don't always make the tastier shots ( again my experience only ).

With some practice and attention to technique and grind you can though get pretty pours from VST baskets. Again this doesn't always equate to the tastiest or best extracted shot.

Whether an individual wants to spend the time and effort to do this or whether they feel it is worth it on the cup is up to the individual....

Forgot I got VST early on with a new machine.. Struggled with them, threw them I'm a draw , attributed my rubbish extractions to the basket being pants ... Then went back to them when I saw other people using them and getting tasty and good extractions


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I tried the IMS basket with the 220mu screen on the Verona and could not get a good pour/coffee. Pucks disturbed and soggy.

I reverted to stock /standard basket much better all round.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Agree with you mr boots a pretty pour doesn't equate to a perfect cup.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Go with what gives you the best results on your set up. You don't say which IMS basket you're using and what dose. IMS baskets are advertised with a 4 grm range which is far too wide IMO to provide consistent results across that range.


I have seen VST baskets advertised as +/- 2 grams either way which makes a 4 gram range as well even though VST only recommend 1g +/-. I find that the IMS baskets works best dosed at their max stated dose rather than the lower limit. That said I swap around between IMS and VST baskets depending on what works best for a particular bean for me.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Charliej said:


> I have seen VST baskets advertised as +/- 2 grams either way


Interesting. Where?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Interesting. Where?


I'll have to check around, it may have been an Aussie or US website.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Charliej said:


> I have seen VST baskets advertised as +/- 2 grams either way which makes a 4 gram range as well even though VST only recommend 1g +/-. I find that the IMS baskets works best dosed at their max stated dose rather than the lower limit. That said I swap around between IMS and VST baskets depending on what works best for a particular bean for me.


I would suggest that the advertising is inaccurate


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> I would suggest that the advertising is inaccurate


I know that the advertising is inaccurate, hence the part in that post about what VST themselves recommend.


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Forgot I got VST early on with a new machine.. Struggled with them, threw them In a draw , attributed my rubbish extractions to the basket being pants ... Then went back to them when I saw other people using them and getting tasty and good extractions


Pretty much my experience. From the LM 7g to the VST 7g and back to the LM for over a year because I could not make the VST work.

I am back on the VST now and, to my surprise, "my" coffee actually tastes better with it.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

I've just started using the ims competition 12/18g, I'm dosing 14g and I'm really pleased with the results.

I normally dose 14g in a 15g vst and was quite surprised at the taste difference, I'm happy with both baskets.

I'm not sure how the ims would cope with 12g, but there's lots of head space with 14g.


----------

